# Vines, Spanish Moss Etc



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am thinking about having vines / moss growing all down the facade of my house and am looking for ideas on how i can cost effectively cover the surface like this.> We are talking about approximately a 10x40 area roughly at the most.

I saw some real vines growing up a wall and thought it gave that unkept feeling..

Any ideas how to accomplish?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Check eBay, you can usually order several hundred feet of vines for pretty cheap. You'll probably want to spray paint them a bit as they're usually very green.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

some people make vines on walls using Great Stff foam insulation. I think if you try that along with some artificial vines, it would look great. Of coarse you could also go cut a bunch of wild grape vines and use those.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

if you want REAL vines- plant some creeping fig- nice effect and cheap!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hit the Dollar stores for fake vines. You may need to attach two or more to get the 10' length you need, but the price is right.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For Spanish moss and general shaggy hanging weedy stuff...

If you take twisted-strand rope and completely unravel it, you will get something that looks like spanish moss. Hemp rope looks best if you can find it.








It's best to use natural fiber rope because it'll take dye to make it green or darker brown or whatever... synthetic rope you'd have to spray paint.

Takes a little time to unravel in large quantities but it's a really cheap way to get a lot of mossy stuff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

if you want permanent vines plant something like halloweengoddessrn said or an ivy
if these are temporary
weeping willow branches
raspberry vines
grape vines
even pumpkin vines
moss is fairly cheap ..layer some glue and then add moss , you can do what Rev suggested for hanging moss also
another vine solution
twine lengths cut even or uneven twist together coat with mixture of floor adhesive and stain, let dry ,the thickness of vine depends on how many strands of twine you use
here is a sample of twine vines


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ohh all these great ideas..
I'll have to see what i can get my hands on and try some stuff out for size and see how it looks... maybe mock it up down the side of my garage..


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

We did something similar last year at the last moment. We used dead twigs and vines from our back yard, and a few grapevine garlands from Michaels. I think we'll add some "rope" moss this year. Great ideas!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks sweet Nightwing!


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Rev,

What size rope did you use in your picture? Also do you have a scale as to how long the strands were? I see on flea-bay for 1/4 through 1 inch rope up to 1200 feet long. As you can imagine, there is quite a variety of prices involved too. I want to use your idea but need some more specs please.

Thanks,
Felipe


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so if this is a permanent fixture on the facade, you could use tubed caulk/glue and then paint it the color you want. Then it can crawl up in any direction you want and you never need to redo it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Felipe -- that sample of shaggy stuff in my pic was made by unraveling about a foot of 3/8 hemp rope that was softened by washing it in a washing machine (in a delicates net bag of course). The black thing it's lying on is my old Compaq laptop; that should give you a sense of scale. As you can see a fairly thin rope can spread out to make quite a bit of shaggy stuff. I've never tried bleaching it so I don't know how light it can be made... if you want that silvery look that old spanish moss gets in the wild you might want to highlight it with a little pearly spray paint.

Turtle's idea with the caulk is a great way to go if you want them permanently on your facade. much easier. and you can take some fake foliage individual leaves and poke them in the caulk while it's wet to give it a leafy look. And the Great Stuff approach looks good from a distance for the big vines. I used it to make http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e31/pjhawke/revenant/HPI%20haunt/P1010018.jpg and they looked good. On the facade of the trailer haunt portion http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e31/pjhawke/revenant/HPI%20haunt/P1010015.jpg.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

The same as Nightwing, I used Grapevine wreaths I unraveled.
Added a few leaves and moss.


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info Rev. This is starting to sound like a next year project. I can't believe it is already September and I haven't done much other than gather ideas and materials. I was hoping to have something cool built but... life happens I guess.

Felipe


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to add vines into a room? I heard one idea a while back about a swamp room with vines. I thought about a room that was pretty dark with vines, garland or something that could hang down in people's faces or touch their hair.

Any other way to do vines in a room?


----------



## rowanlovecraft (Sep 24, 2008)

*wisteria*

If you know anyone who has wisteria growing, you can get vines from that. It won't hurt the plant. They bloom better if they are pruned back hard this time of year. And during the growing season they can send out runners of up to 100 ft. 
The person with it growing will probably thank you for pruning it for them. It's CRAZY invasive.

I LOVE the idea of the vines/spanish moss BTW. I think I am going to go with a haunted bayou for the garden part of the bar I am decorating. I have access to a 10 ft long alligator too! The rope as spanish moss is very cool.


----------

